
There is always a prime between p and p*6/5 for p≥25 - scentoni
http://projecteuclid.org/DPubS/Repository/1.0/Disseminate?handle=euclid.pja/1195570997&view=body&content-type=pdf_1
======
drdeca
This seems to be a pdf but it doesn't work on my phone (which seems to support
most pdfs)

The topic seems interesting though

